# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Dropdown menu met prijs combinatie??

## pimpanken

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een nieuwe opzet voor mijn facturen maar ik zoek nog de juiste formule voor het volgende:

In mijn factuur heb ik het volgende..
Omschrijving - Dgn fact. - Aantal - Korting - stukprijs - regeltotaal

Nu wil ik graag dat ik bij "omschrijving" een dropdown krijg van alle producten/diensten die ik lever.
Zodra ik een "omschrijving" kies wil ik dat hij ook automatisch de juiste prijs toevoegd bij "stukprijs"

Is iemand die weet hoe? Of welke formule.. op google word ik er niet wijzer van.

Mijn dank is groot.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Hallo
kan je aub een werkblad posten ipv een beeld ? ( klik " Go advanced - Manage attachments")
Veel makkelijker om op te werken

----------


## pimpanken

Excuus, wist niet dat dat ook kon.
Is toegevoegd!

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Ik heb hier een klein voorbeeldje bijgevoegd, maar je kan best dit even toepassen

----------


## pimpanken

Dat ziet er veelbelovend uit.
Alleen als ik naar die link van jou kijk snap ik er weer niks van.

Bijgevoegd wederom een excel bestandje.
In Blad2 zit dan de artikelen en prijs..

Hoe krijg ik dat vanuit Blad 2 gedaan? Heb het een en ander geprobeerd, maar krijg het niet voor elkaar.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Je hebt nu twee verschillende prijslijsten. 
Zullen er meer komen in de toekomst ?
Moeten de namen van die lijsten ook tevoorschijn komen in je factuur?

----------


## pimpanken

> Je hebt nu twee verschillende prijslijsten. 
> Zullen er meer komen in de toekomst ?
> Moeten de namen van die lijsten ook tevoorschijn komen in je factuur?



Komen inderdaad meer lijsten en veel meer producten.
En de lijstnamen moeten ook tevoorschijn komen zodat je in de factuur zelf makkelijk ziet in welke lijst je zit.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Wat is het uiteindelijk doel?
Facturen uitprinten om naar de klanten te sturen?
In dit geval ben je best om MSWord te gebruiken met "Mail Merge" ( ik ken de uitdrukking niet in het Nederlands) gebaseerd op een Excel dossier
Deze techniek is gedocumenteerd op verschillende sites met allerlei varianten. Misschien zoek je best op wat voor jou het best past, en indien er een aanpassing moet gebeuren, geef je ons dan een seintje

----------


## pimpanken

Hoef dit niet direct te kunnen uitprinten en door te sturen naar klanten etc.
Wil gewoon "simpel" dat ik bij omschrijving mijn product kan kiezen en daar automatisch de prijs bij komt zodat ik geen fouten maak met prijzen per product.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Zal  het lukken als ik je naar dit doorverwijs ? https://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html

----------


## FDibbins

Interesting  :Smilie:   I grew up in South Africa, and speak fluent Afrikaans, I can make out the jist of what you guys are saying - enough so that I could probably answer.

Interesant  :Smilie:   Ek het in Suid Afrika groot geword, en praat vlot Afrikaans.  Ek can amper alles uitmaak wat julle gese het - genoog soo dat ek 'n antwoord kon probeer gee  :Smilie:

----------


## pimpanken

Bedankt. Maar dat heb ik niet nodig.

De eerste formule die jij mij hebt gestuurd was perfect!

Enige wat daar anders aan moest is dat ik de producten vanaf blad2 wil pakken zodat deze niet op hetzelfde blad staan. Thats is..
Alleen krijg ik die code niet vanuit Blad2 naar Blad1 ..

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Da's dan zoiets?

Werk je met een engelstalige excel?

----------


## pimpanken

> Da's dan zoiets?
> 
> Werk je met een engelstalige excel?



Precies dit!:D

Alleen hoe doe ik nu bijv. de dropdown bij "omschrijving" aanpassen dat hij vanuit Blad2 ook bij rij1 begint en dat ik deze laterna kan vergroten tot rij 50, of nog later tot rij 100..?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Werk je in het Engels?

----------


## pimpanken

> Werk je in het Engels?



Nee werk in de Nederlandse versie.

----------

